# Close in Sailfish



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

Called a buddy up friday to see if he wanted to go after a sailfish after hearing all about them the last week. He said we could go for ahalf day, I said perfect. Saturday we left at 6:00 and caught a dozen herring or so and started bump trolling some baits off the riggers on some 30's. After a few mackerel bites we had a fish knock the bait from the clip and miss the hook...hmmm... a few seconds later the other rigger pops and fish on. He was about 30 or 40# and put on a heck of a show. Lots of sailfish around, get out there and catch one.


----------



## plankton (Sep 26, 2009)

that is really cool, how far out where you to get hooked up. Do you have any pics.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

yea man giveus a lil more info


----------



## YakFlies (Oct 3, 2008)

Here are the pics... Great job Lee and John!

John fighting the fish












Lee billing the fish












and the forum bashing shot


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

haha thats a good last picture i think:bowdown


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

The one weekend we go out of town... Notice the beach in the background of pic 1! The new Toprod (32 topaz) sure is lucky...cant wait to kill some cobes on it!


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

First Sail not first bill. Fish was out of water maybe 10 sec. I've handled a couple bills before, and I know the legality of it, so save it or I'll go back to not posting. We were a mile south of the pass, on an outgoing tide believe it or not. Used 30's with 80# flouro blood knotted to it with a 6/0 circle hook with live herring out of the riggers. Go give it a shot while they're here, it's not common for them to be this close in these kind of numbers, so take advantage. A boat of any size could have been out yesterday.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

2 Sails caught today off of Panama City Pier today! 4 Sails caught off kayaks this year. A couple caught off OIP in the last two weeks...one day the saw 17! This has been the year of the sailfish...I need to quit messng around with those silly reds and get back out there and drag some live baits on the yak!


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Yep , going out tomorrow and Wednesday mornings :letsparty


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great report. I was going to get out in my yak this morning but didn't feel like drifting 20 miles down the beach so the sails are safe from me for now.


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

They ARE heading West though !! :toast


----------



## karma (Oct 26, 2007)

Did you still boat a few kings with the 80lb flourocarbon or have cut-offs??


----------

